
4 Big Problems with Flying Cars Few Are Thinking About - elmar
https://www.inverse.com/article/30833-uber-flying-car-problems
======
daly
The fundamental issue with flying cars will be get-there-itis, the need to get
to the destination. This kills amateur pilots.

FAA rules require fuel minimums so that if your destination cannot be reached
then an alternate destination can be reached plus 45 minutes of additional
fuel. People will commute with absolute minimum charge because "they have to
get to that meeting".

FAA rules require vertical and horizontal separation for safety. Car drivers
will cut you off without so much as a blinker at 70 MPH on a rain- or snow-
slick road. Manual over-ride will cause havoc.

FAA rules require certification to land in specified minimum weather such as
fog. A fog situation at a landing site can close it very quickly. Moisture
tends to interfere with communication (listen to your radio and note how it
fade in rain) so there will be issues of loss of GPS / coordination / inter-
vehicle contact.

Vertical landing is fine in windless conditions. But gusting winds or
microburst will exceed the control of these crafts quickly.

"Vertical Landing" is going to take on a whole new meaning when your battery
dies and these kinds of batteries tend to die rapidly when they reach their
energy limit.

It would make more sense to require that these flying cars be required to land
on water. Then you could have a lake that could handle many planes with marked
taxiways to the landing location. The construction is quicker, requires less
material, is easier to site, survives crashed vehicles, and adapts to wind
conditions. It doesn't even have to be deep, a meter or two maximum.

